# Namensregeln und andere kreative Fehler



## Kobold (8. November 2010)

Dies soll kein Tread werden, bei dem mit erhobenem Zeigefinger den neuen F2P-Spielern Vorschriften gemacht wird.
Doch muss ich es einfach nochmal schreiben, da mir in den Startgebieten so macher Stilbruch untergekommen ist.

Die Regeln, für die Erstellung von Charakternamen sind recht streng. Auf dem RP-Server sogar noch strenger!
Dies scheint aber viele Spieler nicht davon abzuhalten, es dennoch mal zu versuchen.

Da kommt aus Lützelbinge eine Hobbit-Frau mit Namen "_FrauHolle_", dort rennt ein Menschenschurke in Schlucht, namens "_Aerocool_"... 

Liebe neuen Spieler,

bitte lest Euch *VOR* der Namenswahl noch einmal die Regeln für die Namensgebung durch. *Dies gilt auf dem RP-Server ganz besonderes!*
Ein Name muss nicht anstößig sein, um von den GMs geändert zu werden. Es reichen manchmal Ähnlichkeiten zu bekannten Charaktere oder Örtlichkeiten, um sich beim erneuten einloggen mit einem, von den GMs erdachten Namen wiederzufinden.
"_Legolars_", "_Bohremich_" oder "_Frohlic_" haben eine kurze Lebenserwartung. Dies kann sowohl im Startgebiet geschehen, wie auch auf höherer Stufe, ist man davor nicht gefeit.

Die "Spaßvögel", welche sich "_Magenkrampf_", "_Doenerking_" und ähnliche Stilblüten interlektueller Schaffenskraft erlauben, kommen meist nicht mal aus dem Startgebiet raus. Deshalb spart Euch die Mühe, denn niemand findet dies in der Welt von Mittelerde lustig. 
Und ein Namensticket ist schneller geschrieben, als ihr einen neuen Charakter erstellt habt.

Deshalb möchte ich alle ernsthaften Spieler nochmal bitten, sich mit der Namensregeln vertraut zu machen, diese zu respektieren und dann etwas kreativ zu sein. Das ist allemal besser, als Zwangsumbenannt zu werden und dann mit einem Namen rumzulaufen, der einem nicht wirklich gefällt.
Und auf dem RP-Server Belegear laufen sehr viele Spieler rum, die Verstöße sehr schnell melden. Vom "Regelnazi" bis zum toleranten RP-Light-Spieler ist dort alles vertreten, denn es gibt nur diesen einen RP-Server.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit und weiterhin viel Spaß in der schönen Welt von Mittelerde.

P.S. Dies soll nicht zur Diskussion über das "Für und Wider" der Namensregeln anregen. Es ist, wie es ist - Basta.


----------



## FarinHH (8. November 2010)

Dem stimme ich absolut zu!

Also macht euch nicht zum Affen und überlegt euch vorher einen "guten" Namen.
Keiner findet es lustig - im gegenteil - ! Das gleiche gilt für Sippennamen.. erst kürzlich musste ich einen sehr vulgären Sippennamen melden.
Dies deutet nicht von sehr viel Reife und ihr macht euch nur lächerlich.

Das ist nicht cool sondern einfach widerlich.. und stört nur unnötig die Atmospähre von HdRO - die ich und wir alle genießen möchten !

Beste Grüsse

Farin


----------



## Widock (8. November 2010)

Gibt doch nicht umsonst das Random Names Tool ;D


----------



## Xendarox (8. November 2010)

Tja, die Random Namen sollten sich mehr zu nutze machen finde ich 

Beispiel: Gestern in Thorins Halle, rannte doch tatsächlich ein Zwerg namens "Curryking" an mir vorbei... Amüsant ja, aber passt meiner Meinung nach irgendwie nicht ins Spiel


----------



## stäcy (8. November 2010)

jap stimmt.
es ist ein rollenspiel-server.... ROLLENSPIEL... im echten leben heißt ihr auch nicht so, also da bitte auch nicht.
und euch bescheidene namen geben, nur um 2 minuten später im z.b. belesng zu weinen, wie schrecklich ihr plötzlich heißt....das muss doch nicht sein.
wer sich an diese regeln nicht halten will, dem rate ich (und bestimmt auch all die andren rollenspieler) geht auf einen normalen server.


----------



## Vatenkeist (8. November 2010)

kann ich nur bestätigen, spiele auf belegaer und da hab ich shcon einiges erlebt seit f2p
naja ich denke das wird sich einpendeln mit der zeit


----------



## stäcy (8. November 2010)

es ist ja nicht erst seit f2p so... es war ja vorher schon viel zu tun für unsere namenspolizei *grins* aber die neuen f2p-spieler müssen das halt auch lernen. und ich denke wir sprechen hier wirklich nicht nur die f2pler an sondern alle, die es bis heute nicht gelernt haben.


----------



## Meneldur (8. November 2010)

stäcy schrieb:


> wer sich an diese regeln nicht halten will, dem rate ich (und bestimmt auch all die andren rollenspieler) geht auf einen normalen server.



Die Namensregelungen gelten auch auf den normalen Servern. Da hilft nur die Flucht auf private Server 
Auf den RP-Servern gelten zusätzliche Regelungen für die einzelnen Kanäle (Stichwort In Character).
Es sei nochmal erwähnt, wer kein RP betreiben möchte, sollte lieber auf normale Server gehen und die RPler in Frieden lassen.
Außerdem ist Belegaer eh schon viel zu voll (wie in einer Legebatterie)


----------



## Cheywen (8. November 2010)

Tja, dem kann ich mich nur voll und ganz anschliessen. Das war auch der Grund warum ich Aion sofort wieder beendet habe als es rauskam. Da stellt man sich doch die Frage ob tatsächlich nur Kidds auf so einem Server sind oder lediglich Kleingeistige. Wenn man die Motivation hat so ein Spiel anzufangen hat man sich doch normalerweise Gedanken darüber gemacht. Scheinbar nehmen das F2P die Leute als Freifahrtsschein zu machen was sie wollen - das ist ein Fehler: F2P nicht = sämtliche Regeln brechen die es gibt. Ich werde weiterhin
jeden melden - auch wenn der eine oder andere Name evtl. mal für kurze Belustigung sorgt - Ihr habt dort nichts zu suchen !!!

Mae Govannen

Cheywen


----------



## Rungor (8. November 2010)

naja jetzt mit dem F2P modell wird man früher oder später die namensregelung genauso einhalten wie bei WoW...erst heute rennt mir ein Zwerg mit dem Namen "Dosenfi...." (oder so ähnlich) übern weg...man kann nur hoffen das solchen spielern das spiel sowieso nicht gefällt


----------



## Wizzkid (8. November 2010)

Hatte ich (glaube ich) hier schon mal irgendwo gepostet, aber es kann ja nicht schaden:

Auszug aus den Richtlinien zur Benennung von Charakteren (und die gelten für _alle_ Server)



> Die Charakternamen in &#8222;Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Schatten von Angmar" (HdRO) sollten den traditionellen, heldenhaften Geist der Welt von &#8222;Der Herr der Ringe" widerspiegeln.
> Achte beim Auswählen eines Charakternamens darauf, welchen Charaktertyp du erstellen möchtest, z. B., Mensch, Elb, Zwerg oder Hobbit.
> Jede Rasse hat ihre eigenen Benennungsrichtlinien. Daher wird empfohlen, einen Namen auszuwählen, der zur Rasse und zum Geist deines Charakters passt.
> 
> ...



Jeder neue Spieler mit einem dämlichen Namen, der das Vorwort durch hat, sollte sich vor dem Betreten der offenen Welt überlegen, ob er eine Umbenennung oder Sperrung seines Accounts riskieren möchte oder doch einen Charakter mit einem passenden Namen anfängt.
Es kann zur Zeit zwar etwas dauern, aber CM achtet im allgemeinen ziemlich streng auf die Richtlinien.


----------



## Kobold (9. November 2010)

Das es bei groben Regelverletzung sogar zu Accountsperrungen kommen konnte, wusste nicht einmal ich. Aber ich habe mich mit meinen Charakteren auch an die Regeln gehalten und mir die Namensregeln nicht durchgelesen. Wozu auch? Ich weis mich dennoch Regelkonform zu verhalten. (Wobei ich einen Hobbit habe, dessen Name etwas "grenzwertig" gewählt ist. Jedoch werde ich mich dann auch nicht beschweren, sollte jemand ein Ticket schreiben.)

"_Copkiller_", "_Lakritze_", "_Skyjack_", "_Skyhawk_", "_Seahawk_" * und noch ein paar minder kreative Namensschöpfung habe ich vorgestern noch auf Belegear gesehen. Davon sind die meisten Namen nicht mal so inakzeptabel. Doch wenn selbst der Name eines Sippenbruders "*Erduin*" zwangsumbenannt wurde, da er zu ähnlich dem Fluß "_*Anduin*_" sei, kann sich ein Spieler vielleicht vorstellen, wie eng der Toleranzbereich auf Belegear ist!

Es bedarf nur des Druckes auf die Taste "F7" und der Rest geht seinen lauf. Ab dann überlasse ich den Rest der Prüfung der GameMaster. Und auch, wenn solche Namen noch ein paar Tage überleben, so werden sie bald nicht mehr existieren. Und ich und viele andere, werden nicht müde, von der Meldemöglichkeit gebrauch zu machen, sollte jemand die Regelung zu freizügig auslegen...

*"Haltet Mittelerde sauber!" - Wider kindischer Namensgebung.* 


* was mich daran noch ärgert ist, dass zwei dieser Spieler es durchaus verstanden, sich rollengerecht zu artikulieren und sich bestimmt gut auf dem RP-Server eingegliedert hätten. Nun bekommen sie unter anderem Namen eine neue Chance dazu.


----------



## Cali75 (9. November 2010)

Es sind ja nicht nur die Namen, die sich auffällig verhalten, sondern auch die Spieler.

Ich bin mit meinem Elben auch auf Belegaer beheimatet und die verschiedenen Channel gestalten sich in etwa so: "ab welchem Lvl isn Ini", "kk" usw. Also schreib ich die Leute nett an, begrüße sie im Spiel und weise kurz auf die Verhaltensweisen eines RP-Servers hin. Ich hoffe, dass sich auch das einpegelt.

Sichere Wege, Elragion, Elbenjäger


----------



## Kovacs (9. November 2010)

jap, auf Bele ist nicht nur der ein oder andere Name zurzeit im Gespräch, auch die Einhaltung der Regeln innerhalb der Channels mußte die vergangenen Tage immer wieder angemahnt werden.

Auch in den channels lernen die neuen schnell, dass auf einem RP Server auch der Handelschannel "RP" ist, genauso ein Regionalchannel und das "kk", "gogogogo", etc. genauso schlecht ankommt, wie Gruppensuche spammen im Minutentakt.


----------



## Whitepeach (10. November 2010)

Dazu muss ich auch mal meine Meinung ablassen.... "Gogogo"... "gibts sowas wie Damagemeter?".... "ab welchem Lvl kann man Inis".. und Sippenwerbungen (natürlich mit Level/Altersvorschriften) in reinstem /2-Jargon gehören 
meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht nach Mittelerde... ob RP-Server oder nicht. Es ist einfach unpassend. Ebenso wie Sippennamen alá "Eistee Pfirsich" ...zum Beispiel.
Leider verfehlen manche Leute nicht nur in der Auswahl des Charakternamens.

LG


----------



## Octa (10. November 2010)

Es ist NUR ein Spiel ! Ihr habt Probleme. Ich sehe euch mit nem Campingstuhl an der Ampel sitzen und höre euch brüllen : Hallo, das war Rot, ich ruf die Polizei!
Habt mal wieder spass am Spiel . Amüsiere mich immer, wenn auf Maiar die gefrusteten Hausfrauen losbrüllen: Tatütata, falscher Channel. Da denk ich mir immer: Hast du nix im Haushalt zu tun? Hast du zuhause nix zu melden. 
Ja, kommt mir nicht mit Regeln. Ihr geht auch bei Rot über die Ampel, schmeisst eure Kippen auf den Boden und last die Hundekacke liegen....
Würdet ihr im RL mal genauso Helden sein, währe die Welt doch schön.

Und nein ich bin weder Kind noch F2Pler den ihr jetzt schön in ne Schublade packt. Ich sehe das ganze NUR als Spiel! 
Seht ihr darin etwas anderes als nur ein SPIEL? Dann bleibt mir nur zu sagen: Finde den Fehler !


----------



## Octa (10. November 2010)

Ich setz nochmal einen nach, damit es nicht heisst ich möchte hier Grundlos aufmischen.
Ich erkläre mal warum ich so denke - ich habe einen Fall in meiner Familie.
Mein Vater der ist echt krank, der nervt mich und mein Umfeld, aber er kann da nix für.
Der wiegt abgepacktes Gemüse nach, wehe da sind nicht 5 Kilo drinn wie drauf steht, der geht durch unsere Altstadt und zählt nach ob es dort genügend vorgeschriebene Sitzmöglichkeiten für Senioren gibt, der passt auf das die Nachbarn nicht falsch parken und ihren Müll trennen, der rechnet jeden Monat sein Gehalt nach, der macht allen klar das Punkt 22 Uhr Nachtruhe ist....
Ich könnte noch massig Beispiele aufzählen.
Meint ihr der hat noch Spass im Leben? 
Er befolgt nur Regeln und pocht auf Einhaltung.

Sein Psychologe zu dem er ja nicht mehr geht weil der ja keine Ahnung hat sagt dazu: 

Er kompensiert mangelnde Anerkennung in seinem Leben und tyranisiert deshalb andere in dem er auf Regeln und Pflichten pocht.

Wenn ich on komme, will ich den nicht auch noch im Maiarsng lesen!


----------



## Tikume (10. November 2010)

Octa schrieb:


> Und nein ich bin weder Kind noch F2Pler den ihr jetzt schön in ne Schublade packt.


Also von deinem Schreibstil her gesehen wirkst Du nicht erwachsen 
Es geht nicht drum alles und jeden zu melden, aber Spiele in denen die Leute eine ansatzweise vernünftige Namenswahl treffen sind auch einfach angenehmer.
Wie würdest Du dich denn fühlen, wenn dein Vater dich "Deathpupa" genannt hätte?


----------



## Octa (10. November 2010)

Och komm, es geht doch nicht um erwachsene Schreibweise. Es ist erwachsen, über das Niveau können wir gern diskutieren aber das ist nicht das Thema.

Aber das Tikume sich dazu meldet freut mich, denn Tikume lese ich echt gerne. <3

Es geht um die Korintenkackerei. Ich empfinde das auf Maiar ganz extrem schlimm

Da sitzen sie in ihren Eckchen und warten förmlich drauf das jemand was falsches postet. Einfach mal 5 gerade sein lassen. Aus dem Satz : Ich verkaufe 10 Kupferbarren im SNG resultiert eine 10 minütige Diskussion in die noch 5 Mitflamer einsteigen und dann geht im SNG garnix mehr. Und das ist jedesmal so,das nervt noch viel mehr....

Und ich beziehe mich nochmal darauf das es nur ein Spiel ist."Deathpupa" im Spiel zu heissen ist mir Hupe. Ob wer FrauHolle heisst ist mir ebenfalls egal. Er tut mir nix, er schadet mir nicht, er macht das Spiel nicht kaputt.Ich muss ja nicht so rumlaufen....


----------



## Füchtella (10. November 2010)

Huhu Octa!

Naja - es steht ja derzeit recht dick dran, dass Belegaer ein RP Server ist und einige Regeln dort eben strenger gehandhabt werden als anderswo.

Wer nun strenge Regeln doof findet, sollte dann vielleicht nicht ausgerechnet auf Belegaer spielen, wo es genug andere Server gibt. Aber nebenbei, das Thema hat nix mit F2P zu tun, sondern ist so alt wie die Idee von RP-Servern überhaupt.

mfg


----------



## Nikolis (10. November 2010)

die ganze diskussion wird sich eh bald im sande verlaufen. hier findet grad nur ein letztes aufbäumen statt... bald kann CM eh nix mehr gegen die ganze curry-king-tickets-flut unternehmen.
aber das war ja abzusehen bei der umstellung auf f2p.
ich finde es gar nicht mal so übel... die korintenkackerei, die Octa beschreibt, treibt mich auch in den wahnsinn!


----------



## FarinHH (10. November 2010)

Guten Morgen Octa,

ich kann dein Frust vielleicht ein wenig verstehen, da du durchd einen Vater geprägt wirst der wohl "Regeln" sehr sehr genau nimmt. Du musst aber bedenken er ist krank, ich denke er würde sicher im innern ganz anders sei. als wie er sich jetzt gibt. Aber eine bitte lieber Octa, übertrage nicht den Frust aufs Spiel.

Denn für viele ist HdRO seit langen ein Spiel wo die Atmospähre das ist warum sie Spielen. Die Geschichten die sich hinter HdRO verbergen, selber an als "Teilzeit-Held" fungieren und Mittelerde vor Saurons schrecken zu schützen.
Auch kein RP Spieler, taucht gerne in diesem Spielerlebnis ein und fühlt sich einfach gestört wenn jemand sich ArscXKriecher nennt oder du begegnest eine Sippe namens Pussylickers... (ja alles nach wahrer begebenheit)... 

Aber ich bin der meinung rassistische, pornograhische oder namen von gegenständen die es in Mittelerde nicht gibt (wie name Ubahn), sind einfach fehl am platz. Und nein ,es ist ganz und gar nicht lustig oder gar cool. Die älteren HdRO spieler finden das absolut gegen der norm und die spieler mit solchen namen müssen viel hohn und spott ernten (was dann in ein Ticket endet). Denn die Spieler wollen einfach vermeiden das HdRO ein zweites... (denk dir ein MMO aus) wird, wo dir ein Deathkiller oder sonstwas entgegenrennt. Gerade auf den RP Server wird es stark überwacht, denn ja hier gibt es wirklich noch RP!. 

Wir sind doch (fast) alle Erwachsene Menschen und denke eine gewisse Reife ist doch jeden gegeben, sich einfach 5 Minuten über einen kreativen und schönen Namen gedanken zu machen. Denn mit einem richtigen Namen hast du auch viel mehr Erfolg in der Welt von Mittelerde (Instanzen/Raid/Sippeneinladung - neue Freunde finden). 

Auch wenn dir in der real Welt die übertriebenden Regeln seitens deines Vaters "ankotzen" (und ja es tut mir wirklich leid für dich und kann gut nachvollziehen wie es dich anwidert), bitte übertrage das nicht aufs Spiel.

Vielen Dank  und weiterhin viel Spass in Mittelerde! 

Beste Grüsse

Farin


----------



## Wizzkid (10. November 2010)

Es ist nur ein Spiel, aber selbst in Spielen gibt es Regeln - ob es manchen passt oder nicht.
Turbine selbst gibt diese Regeln vor und wer sich nicht daran halten will, sollte sich ein anderes Spiel suchen.
Sollte man sich anpassen? Ja.
Trübt das den Spielspass? Nein, im Gegenteil, durch die Identifikation mit seinem Char wird das Spielerlebnis vertieft.

Es geht darin, wie auch im Reallife, um soziales Verhalten, das nicht mit der Begründung _Es ist ja NUR ein Spiel_ (in dem jeder tun und lassen kann, was er/sie will) ausgeblendet werden kann.
Wer das dennoch möchte sollte sich kein MMORPG zulegen.
Es sind Ausnahmen in den Startgebieten und auf beiden Seiten der Spieler, Anfänger und Alteingesessene, über die hier geredet wird und die über das Ziel hinausschiessen.

Gerade die, die sich nicht an diese Regeln halten verschwinden nach einer Weile ganz von alleine weil sie merken, dass sie mit ihrem Verhalten keinen Anschluss an die Spielgemeinde finden.
Die Mehrheit hält sich an diese Regeln und geniesst gerade diese Atmosphäre, die nun mal ein wesentlicher Bestandteil von HdRO ist.


----------



## Vetaro (10. November 2010)

Ich halte Leute, die ihre charaktere unsinnig benennen (also darswäider und klopapier), einfach für dumm. Ganz simpel. Kein besonderer, von psychologen zu erläuternder sinneszug dahinter.


----------



## Kobold (10. November 2010)

Octa schreibt, man solle auch mal Fünfe grade sein lassen und unterstellt gleich allen Kritikern "Korintenkackerei".
Du irrst Dich sehr, mein Freund. Und auch Du beweist ein falsches Schubladendenken, welches Du anderen Spielern vorwirfst.
Und willst Du allen ernstes, das Problem, welches Du bei Deinem Vater zu erkennen glaubst auch gleich aus alle anderen projizieren?

btw: Maiar ist auch kein RP-Server. Wer den Unterschied nicht erkennt / erkennen will, ist auf Belegear definitiv falsch.

"Fünfe grade sein lassen" - Du ahnst nicht, wie oft ich über kreative Namensschöpfungen hinweg sehe. Aber einige Stilbrüche bin auch ich nicht mehr bereit zu akzeptieren. Ich würde mich selber wirklich nicht als "Regelnazi" sehen - ehr als RP-Light-Spieler.
Ich habe keine Gartenzerge im Vorgarten und richte auch meine Bleistifte nicht im rechten Winkel zur Tischkante aus. Ich suche im ALDI auch nicht nach abgelaufenen Verfallsdaten. Auch ich parke mal im Halteverbot und nutze im Spiel Emotes, die da etwas... befremdlich wirken.

Soll ich nun auch einen Psychologen besuchen, nur weil Dein Vater ein "Besserwisser" ist? Doch wohl kaum!

Ich bleibe dabei. Ich habe mich für Herr der Ringe Online entschieden, weil dies Spiel (und ja, es ist tatsächlich nur ein Spiel) ein strenges Regelwerk und eine "erwachsene" Community hat. Und um die "interlektuell unreifen" Kids zu meiden, habe ich mich ausdrücklich für den RP-Server entschieden.
Und ich werde nicht Müde, offensichtliche Regelverstöße zu melden.

Und das ich nicht alleine so denke, erkennt man nicht zuletzt daran, dass Belegear die meisten Spieler hat. (Erkennt man auch an der Warteschlange vor diesem Server zur "Primetime") Die "normalen" Server sind da etwas weniger besucht. Was nicht heissen soll, dass sie damit schlechter sind.
Offensichtlich richtet sich HdRO dann doch mehr an Spieler, die gern tiefer in die Geschichte eintauchen wollen und die Atmosphäre genießen wollen.
HdRO ist nunmal kein "Open-PvP-Roxxor-Spiel". Hier geht es etwas ruhiger zu und hier ist es nicht wichtig mit Items zu posen und virtuelle "Schwanzvergleiche" durchzuführen.
Dafür ist ehr das Spiel mit den 2 Ws im Namen geeignet. Oder, wenn das Geld fehlt sollten es "_*Copkilla*_" oder "_*Deinemudda*_" mal bei "Runes of Magic" versuchen. Wobei ich nicht weis, wie dort mit solch geistigen Tieffliegern umgegangen wird.

Und wenn doch mal ein "*Curryking*" sich berufen fühlt, die Welt von Mittelerde beglücken zu müssen, wird er schnell merken, dass seine Erwartungen nicht erfüllt werden. Denn er mag vielleicht ein paar Tage "überleben", doch spätestens bei der Gruppensuche wird er sich wundern, warum ihn niemand mitnehmen will.


----------



## Knurrbauch (10. November 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich halte Leute, die ihre charaktere unsinnig benennen (also darswäider und klopapier), einfach für dumm. Ganz simpel. Kein besonderer, von psychologen zu erläuternder sinneszug dahinter.



Würde ich pauschal nicht so sagen. Es kommt immer wieder mal vor, dass sich da jemand intelligentes einen Scherz erlaubt, der vor lauter "dummen" Nachahmern / Vormachern / whatever nicht mehr als witzig wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## Montoliou (10. November 2010)

Hallo Octa,

es ist doch relativ einfach. Man hat doch wie immer die Wahl. 
Ein Beispiel? Okay:
- Von links kommt ein Auto. Es ist Rot auf der Fußgängerampel. Du hast die Wahl trotzdem zu gehen und die Verletzung hinzunehmen. Deine Entscheidung.

doofes Beispiel? Okay. Ein anderes:
-Ein Fußballspiel: Du findest die Regel doof, daß man den Ball nicht in die Hand nehmen darf. Komischerweise möchtest Du "trotzdem" Fußball spielen. Du hast wiederum die Wahl Deine Hände zu benutzen und eine Rote Karte zu bekommen.

Es gibt Regeln. Die sind vor der Charaktererstellung einsehbar. Diese dienen zum Großteil der Atmosphäre von HDRO, welche für viele mind. 50% des Spielerlebnisses ausmacht. 
Du hast jetzt die Wahl auf den "Platz" zu laufen und dich dann bei einem "Handspiel" aufzuregen, daß die anderen solche Korinthenkacker sind. Oder dich an die Regeln zu halten. 
Aber warum tust Du dir das überhaupt an. Wenn bescheuerte Namen den Leuten so übermäßig wichtig sind, warum wechseln Sie nicht das Spielfeld (Handball?) und gehen meinetwegen zu Runes of Magic. Da interessiert die Namensgebung nun wirklich niemanden. 

Ist es denn fair die eigene Freiheit (einen bescheuerten Namen zu benutzen) vor die Freiheit der anderen Spieler (die, die tolle Atmospähe in HDRO geniessen wollen) zu stellen?

Und ich glaube hier sind wir am Punkt. Die meisten "wollen" Provozieren. Anders kann ich mir Namen wie "Pussylicker" nicht erklären. Und die Frage ist nun, muss ich das als Community hinnehmen? 

Da kann man ja die nächste Halbzeitpause mal ne 1/4h drüber nachdenken. 1/4h.... Das schafft auch ein "Pussylicker" ;-)

Gruß

Monti


----------



## FarinHH (10. November 2010)

Huhu Monti,

Pussylicker war sogar ein Sippenname (auf Morthond). Nachdem ich ihn gemeldet habe (via ticket) hat es ca. 10 Minuten gedauert und der Name war umbenannt.
Manchmal weiss ich wirklich nicht was in deren Köpfen vorgeht? Tiefste pupertät ... ich bin gegen alles ?

Daher hoffe ich dass die Gamemaster im Spiel weiterhin so hart durchgreifen!

Beste Grüsse

Farin


----------



## Kobold (10. November 2010)

Auch wenn es für die "lustigen" Regelignorierer unverständlich bleibt, aber die oben genannten Beispielnamen sind so passend zu Herr der Ringe wie ein rosa Hasenkostüm in bei den Richard-Wagner-Festspielen in Bayreuth.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

	-	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Leute gehen dort hin, weil sie den Tannhäuser erleben wollen und nicht die Bully-Parade... 

Und die ernsthaften Spieler gehen zu HdRO, weil sie Mittelerde erleben wollen und nicht Disneyland!


----------



## Octa (10. November 2010)

Einfach mal son bischen zusammen rücken. Ich befind mich in so ner Zwischenstufe. Ich spiel das Spiel des Spiels wegen und das gefällt mir sehr gut. Die Umsetzung, das Housing, die Quests, die Berufe, die Idee der legendären Waffen und der erwachsenere Umgang im vergleich zum Beispiel zu WoW.
All das nehm ich mit und es macht mir Spass weil es ein gutes Spiel ist. ABER - und da steckt für mich der Hase im Pfeffer - das das Spiel "Herr der Ringe" heisst und Leute täglich in Bruchtal ne Kerze für Gandalf anzünden, daß ist mir persönlich egal. Das Spiel könnte auch Idiana Jones heissen oder Langstrumpf im Takatukkaland - deshalb spiele ich es nicht. Und dennoch bin ich da und viele viele denen es auch so geht wie mir. Und wenn der schwule Blase Hase bei den Festspielen neben mir sitzt dann kann ich damit leben.


----------



## Nikolis (10. November 2010)

"... und Leute täglich in Bruchtal für Gandalf ne Kerze anzünden..."

hab lange nicht mehr so vorm rechner gelacht


----------



## Kobold (10. November 2010)

Octa, Du kannst sicher mit dem Hasen in der Oper sitzen. Aber die Türsteher würden ihn gar nicht erst einlassen und andere würde sich allein durch die Präsenz des Flauschhasens in ihrem Kulturgenuss gestört fühlen.
Sind den alle in Deinen Augen "Spießer" und Spaßbremsen, die sich bei solchem Fehlverhalten gestört fühlen?

Vielleicht ist das Beispiel auch ungünstig gewählt. Vielleicht träfe es besser, wenn man sich vorstellt, man würde einen Meditationskurs bei der Volkshochschule besuchen und beim Chakrasingen ein Kofferradio einschalten und sagen: "*Was guckt ihr so? Meditiert doch einfach weiter...*"

"_Doenerking_", "_Roxxor_" und "_Deinemudda_" sind die "*Raucher in der Asthmaklinik*", ... sind die "*Beifallklatscher bei der Beerdigung*", ... sind die "*Happyend-Petzer in der Kinokasse*"... usw, usw...

Vielleicht fallen mir noch weiter Metaphern ein, wenn ich mir Zeit dafür nehme.


----------



## FarinHH (10. November 2010)

Hallo bzw. Guten Abend.

Kobold trifft genau ins Schwarze!
Sich Anpassen - heisst das Zauberwort.

Wir Menschen müssen uns überall anpassen, ob wir es wollen oder nicht. Auch in einem Spiel wo es bestimmte Regeln gibt (ja es gibt auch für die Namenswahl regeln). 
Es wäre doch schlimm wenn sich niemand mehr anpassen möchte? Zwar gibt es inzwischen eine leichte Tendenz der ignoranten und Egozentriker.. aber so etwas ist in einem MMO total fehl am platze.

Ein MMO zeichnet eine Gemeinschaft aus, die gemeinsame Abenteuer und gemeinsame Ziele bestreitet. Wer sich da nicht anpassen mag, wäre sicher in einem Singleplayer Spiel besser aufgehoben.

Bitte Octa, sei ein wenig einsichtig... Pass dich einfach ein wenig an..., auch wenn dir solche Namensgebung nicht stören. Aber alle anderen stört es!
Das macht uns allen das leben leichter....

Beste Grüsse und einen schönen Abend noch

Farin


----------



## Octa (10. November 2010)

Das macht nichts leichter, ihr macht es euch unnötig schwer.

Das Zauberwort heißt keineswegs ANPASSEN sondern TOLLERANZ

Ihr vergleicht das doch auch immer schön mit dem RL - Da erwarte ich auch von jedem Menschen Tolleranz gegenüber Ausländern, Homosexualität, Behinderten oder anderen die ich nicht alle aufzählen muss.

Was tut euch den Frau Holle im Spiel. Ist der Tag versaut wenn die neben euch steht? Ich rede von der "harmolsen Variante". Auf Spieler die Dorfmofa heissen und antworten mit : Your Mum is my Mount hab ich auch keinen Bock! 

BTW Kobold - Das Hasenkostüm steht dir ausgezeichnet ^^


----------



## Vetaro (10. November 2010)

Octa schrieb:


> Das macht nichts leichter, ihr macht es euch unnötig schwer.
> 
> Das Zauberwort heißt keineswegs ANPASSEN sondern TOLLERANZ
> 
> Ihr vergleicht das doch auch immer schön mit dem RL - Da erwarte ich auch von jedem Menschen Tolleranz gegenüber Ausländern, Homosexualität, Behinderten oder anderen die ich nicht alle aufzählen muss.



Spieler, die wegen ihres Namens *Kartoffeltopf* oder *Darsknight* wie die arschköppe behandelt werden, die sie sind...
Sind nicht vergleichbar mit der Unterdrückung von Homosexuellen oder Ausländern.


----------



## Kovacs (10. November 2010)

aber hoppla. Wie schön das immer nur von einer Seite Toleranz erwartet wird und die anderen können weiter Wildsau sein. 

Gerade in HdRO wird so viel toleriert, selbst auf dem RP Server und das trägt auch zu der angenehmen Stimmung bei. Aber es ist nun mal einfach so, dass dies ein Rollenspiel ist (und im Gegensatz zu WoW hat Lotro diesen Stempel auch verdient).
Wer dieses Spiel spielt möchte in der Regel auch Rollenspiel betreiben. Insbesondere auf einem ausgewiesenen RP Server. 

Und wenn ich Argumente höre wie "ich bin da weil der Umgangston besser ist und die com erwachsener ist", aber WIR sollen deinen Namen "Iloled" oder was auch immer für ein unreifen Quatsch tolerieren?? Computerspiele haben sowieso schon genug "schwächen" (wegen der Spielmechanik) im Gegensatz zu pen&paper, dass es im Endeffekt nur noch um sowas wie Namen, die Geschichte der Sippe, Kommunikation und miteinander interagieren geht.
Und das geht nicht mit einem "Dönerking". Im Gegenteil, es ist extrem störend.

Und ich denke wirklich, die Toleranzschwelle ist sehr hoch. Viele Namen, die nun wirklich nicht passend sind werden hingenommen. Aber es gibt eine Grenze und die ist bei "Darkbarde", "Ikillyu", etc. definitiv überschritten und diese Leute haben (sofern sie nicht zur Einsicht kommen) nichts auf den Servern verloren. 

Es ist kein CounterStrike sondern ein Rollenspiel. Aber so läuft es eben. Wer nicht einsichtig ist, muss mit den Konsequenzen leben, die der Hersteller zum Glück noch durchsetzt (zumindest auf RP Servern). Die com ist da SEHR engagiert und die Umbenennung oder den Bann kommt prompt. Dabei würden wir alle mit etwas mehr Toleranz und Anpassung von Seiten der "Kreativnamenfraktion" nebeneinander leben können.


----------



## Olfmo (10. November 2010)

Ich werf nur immer wieder gerne in diese Diskussion ein, dass die Namensregeln genau so auf den anderen Servern gelten... durchgesetzt werden sie durchaus auch, wer ein Ticket schreibt kann im Normalfall damit rechnen dass der Name geändert wird... hab das gestern erst wieder mit Icecoldbaby ausprobiert 
Nicht dass ich etwas gegen englische Namen hätte, es spielen ja auch Leute mit nem englischsprachigen Client, solange der Name übersetzt Sinn macht finde ich das völlig in Ordnung... aber niemand nennt sein Kind Eiskaltsäugling, und sei es auch noch so kalt bei der Geburt^^


----------



## Karvon (10. November 2010)

Das trifft sich ganz gut..ich mag nämlich auf Belegaer spielen, da ich gerade in HdRO Rollenspiel noch mehr schätze, da alles so schön stimmig ist. In andren MMORPGs geht das durch die fehlende bereitschaft der Community nicht. Jetzt wollt ich fragen, ob es als neuling sinn macht dort anzufangen oder sollte ich auf einen neuen server anfangen?


----------



## Vetaro (10. November 2010)

Wenn du rollenspiel machen willst, solltest du auf den rollenspiel-server gehen.


----------



## Karvon (10. November 2010)

Ja gut, wenn du meinst, dass ich dadurch, dass ich neu bin keine grundlegenden nachteile hab, werd ich das machen...man liest sich!

Danke


----------



## Kovacs (10. November 2010)

nein, natürlich sind neue rollenspielbegeisterte Spieler herzlich willkommen. 

Allerdings müssen diese die ersten zwei Wochen Putzdienst im Pony schieben 

herzlich willkommen


----------



## Kobold (10. November 2010)

Octa schrieb:


> BTW Kobold - Das Hasenkostüm steht dir ausgezeichnet ^^



Nicht wahr? Und wenn ich mir erst die Beine rasiert habe...


----------



## alekto68 (10. November 2010)

*toleranz*... welch inflationäres kraftwort! 

ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, das man für eine minderheit (roxxor-deathkiller-und-co), welche die regeln der mehrheit (das regelwerk zum spielen von hdro) absichtlich provokant missachtet und mein spielvergnügen (athmo) beeinträchtigt, auch noch ständig toleranz fordert! 

aber diesen "roxxor-killer"n niemals nahegelgt wird, doch mal toleranz für die hdro-regeln und spieler aufzubringen!

also diese logik muss mir mal jemand erklären, warum ich gegenüber diesen bewussten störern toleranz walten lassen sollte? die tun das mir gegenüber ja auch nicht.

ich habe extra das kirmesbunte mmorpg verlassen, weil ich in hdro wieder etwas ruhe und stimmung gesucht habe, um mal wieder in eine schöne spielwelt abzutauchen! was ist an meiner art und weise wie ich das spiel spielen möchte und wie es sogar vom hersteller angedacht war mit dem entsprechenden regelwerk, nicht zu verstehen?

nein, ich schei** (sorry!) auf toleranz ! bei mir gibts tickets bis zum abwinken!

bei uns jedenfalls wird niemand mit solchen schenkelklopfernamen jemals in die gruppe eingeladen oder auf deren anfragen reagiert! die sind einfach im falschen spiel! es kommt höchstens ein hinweis auf die falsche namenswahl!

wem das nicht passt, spiel wechseln, oder mir gegenüber toleranter sein! 

mein 5cent dazu...


ps: dazu passt ganz gut > das ständige nachgeben (toleranz) der klügeren endet irgendwann in der weltherrschaft der dummen!


----------



## Octa (11. November 2010)

Meine Herrn - ich kanns nicht nachvollziehen.
Bist du im RL genauso? Drohst jedem der bei Rot über die Ampel läuft mit der Polizei, der die Kippe auf den Boden wirft mit dem Anwalt, der der seinen Hund auf den Gehweg kacken lässt mit dem Ordnungsamt? Du bist mein Held.
Haben wir nicht schon genug Else Klings auf dieser Welt die mit ihrer Nase im Fenster hängen und jedem dem Marsch blasen wollen?

Meine letzten 5 Cent dazu


----------



## Olfmo (11. November 2010)

Lass' mich anders herum fragen: wenn du siehst, wie in der Öffentlichkeit ein Verbrechen verübt wird, schreitest du dann NICHT ein?

Für dich ist jemand namens Deathkill0r nur jemand, der bei rot über die Ampel läuft, für andere vielleicht das Äquivalent zu einem Schwerverbrecher...

Du versuchst ja gar nicht, die Position der Mehrheit hier zu verstehen, du wütest einfach nur gegen jeden, der deiner Meinung nach die Regeln überstrapaziert...


----------



## Elrigh (11. November 2010)

Meine Antwort auf Toleranz:

Wenn die Klugen immer nachgeben machen wir nur noch das, was die Dummen wollen...


----------



## Vetaro (11. November 2010)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Lass' mich anders herum fragen: wenn du siehst, wie in der Öffentlichkeit ein Verbrechen verübt wird, schreitest du dann NICHT ein?
> 
> Für dich ist jemand namens Deathkill0r nur jemand, der bei rot über die Ampel läuft, für andere vielleicht das Äquivalent zu einem Schwerverbrecher...



Wir sind wieder an der stelle, wo "Einen beknackten Namen haben" schlecht mit Anderem vergleichbar ist.
Weder unterdrückte Homosexuelle noch Schwerverbrecher sind für das gespräch sonderlich geeignet.

EDIT: Und wenn ich es auch nur mit bedauern sage, leider funktioniert hier auch kein Hitlervergleich.


----------



## Primus Pilus (11. November 2010)

alekto68 schrieb:


> ich habe extra das kirmesbunte mmorpg verlassen, weil ich in hdro wieder etwas ruhe und stimmung gesucht habe, um mal wieder in eine schöne spielwelt abzutauchen! was ist an meiner art und weise wie ich das spiel spielen möchte und wie es sogar vom hersteller angedacht war mit dem entsprechenden regelwerk, nicht zu verstehen?
> 
> nein, ich schei** (sorry!) auf toleranz ! bei mir gibts tickets bis zum abwinken!



Das kann ich so unterschreiben. Ich bin zwar momentan nicht viel in Mittelerde unterwegs, aber das nun endgültige Verlassen dieser anderen Spielwelt geschah bei mir aus den selben Gründen. Wenn auf beiden Rollenspiel-Servern, auf denen man unterwegs ist, zu 90% nur noch "Dèáthshâdow" "Inyourface" "Wasguggstdu" und "Imbaloller" (mit einem ihren dümmlichen Namen ensprechenden Verhalten) rumlaufen, einem ein GM sagt, das auf einem Rollenspiel-Server der Charakter "Medikit" nicht gegen die Namensregeln verstößt und in globalen Chats von früh bis spät ausschließlich geistiger Dünnpfiff der dümmsten Sorte und kindische Anzüglichkeiten verbreitet werden, ist es meines Erachtens nicht mehr möglich, dem gegenüber noch tolerant zu sein. Und dabei bin ich nur ein "Gelegenheits-Rollenspieler light", der in den vier Jahren in diesem anderen Spiel ganz tolerant über sehr vieles hinweggesehen hat, aber irgendwann ist halt die Grenze des Erträglichen erreicht.

Wehret den Anfängen - wen erst mal der erste "Legolars" in HdRO überlebt, kommt bald danach der erste "Dârthvádà" und zeigt mit dem Finger auf den Lars und schreit "wenn der darf, darf ich auch!" - dann sind die Dämme gebrochen.

Regeln sind nun mal aus bestimmten Gründen da, wenn ich mit irgendwas anfange, sei es eine Sportart oder Spiel, dann muß ich mich über diese Regeln vorher informieren und kann entscheiden, ob sie mir passen oder nicht - falls nicht, bleibt die Wahl des Anpassens oder - wenn es mir dann doch zu viel oder zu "dumm" ist, es bleiben zu lassen.

Aber scheinbar interpretieren viele "Rollenspiel-Server" als Server, wo es keine Rolle spielt, wie man sich aufführt...

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## alekto68 (11. November 2010)

@octa:

1. bitte zeige doch etwas mehr toleranz gegenüber meiner spielweise und den regeln in hdro und den wünschen der mehrheit der spieler!

2. ist dein rl vergleich mal wieder wirklich quatsch! du willst mich da billig in eine schublade stecken, in die ich nicht gehöre! mit so einer flachen argumentation brauchste hier wirklich nicht zu kommen! da kann ich dir genauso kommen: besoffen zur arbeit gehen?verboten!, in badehose in der bank arbeiten?verboten! oder nach england auswandern und nicht englisch sprechen wollen? hirnverbrannt! ... das sind in deinen augen dann wohl alles bescheuerte regeln von kontrollfreaks, oder wie?

3. kann ich beim besten willen nicht nachvollziehen, warum du ständig toleranz für die bewussten regelbrecher einforderst und einfach alle anderen, die das spiel so spielen wollen wie es gedacht war als kontrollfreaks hinstellen willst?

ich habe mir, wie die meisten spieler auch, hdro ganz bewusst ausgesucht, weil es den ruf hat etwas erwachsener zu sein, weil die namensgebung zum grundregelwerk gehört und ganz groß bei der char-erstellung darauf hingewiesen wird (sogar mit vorschlägen für die ganz phantasielosen).

ich fühle mich ganz klar in meinem spielerlebnis (ingame athmo) gestört von solchen mit absicht provozierenden "namensprolls". ist ja schön, das dir sowas unwichtig ist und dir eher spielmechanik oder so reicht um deine zeit im spiel zu vertreiben. mir tut es das nicht und athmosphäre in einem game wie hdro ist mir mit am wichtigsten! und da bin ich nicht allein!

und so war das auch vom hersteller gedacht, der die regeln erstellt hat! also, wieso muss man das noch diskutieren, oder warum muss man sich hier auch noch dafür entschuldigen, wenn man  die einhaltung der spielregeln wünscht?

ich bleibe da weiter die ticketkanone! da bin ich ganz ar***lo** gegenüber dummen namensprolls! wem das nicht passt, aufhören zu whinen und spiel wechseln! punkt!  

wer absichtlich provozierende namen wählt, um damit im spiel rebellisch aufzufallen und damit auch noch rumprollt, muss eben mit den konsequenzen leben. so einfach ist das!

ich bitte da nochmals um toleranz für meine spielweise!


----------



## Kobold (11. November 2010)

In gewisser Hinsicht hat Octa schon recht. Man muss nicht "päpstlicher als der Papst" sein.
Und alberne Namen sind kein Schwerverbrechen oder anderweitige schwerwiegende Regelverstöße.

Aber..!

Solange es Spieler gibt, die sich bewusst für eine "regeltreue" Welt entschieden haben, wird gegen absichtliche Störer vorgegangen werden.
Dabei kommt es auch vor, dass Spieler mit unbewusst störenden Namen der Namensregel "zum Opfer" fallen.

Ich traf einst einen Barden, der sich "_*Trubadix*_" nannte. An sich nicht schlimm! 
Aber jeder, der sein kleines Asterix-Latinum gelernt hat, wird diesen Namen kennen. Und da wir hier in Mittelerde sind und nicht im letzten gallischen Dorf unter römischer Belagerung wurde auch ein "_*Trubadix*_" Opfer der Namenskonvention.

"*Rumburak*", "*Babajaga*", "*Hensel oder Gretel*", "*Arielle*", "*HarryPotter*" und nicht zuletzt "*FrauHolle*" haben NICHTS in Mittelerde verloren.

Die gewünschte Toleranz, welche hier von den ernsthaften Spielern gefordert wird, gilt auch für die "Störer", gegenüber denen, welche den Wunsch nach einer stimmigen Atmosphäre haben. Toleranz ist eben auch ein zweischneidiges Schwert.

Deshalb bitte ich nochmal alle Spieler: Seid etwas kreativ und wählt einen Namen, der für Euch schön klingt und gut in die Welt von Mittelerde passt. Das ist nicht schwer und dient uns allen für einen guten Spielspaß.


----------



## Knurrbauch (11. November 2010)

Ich wäre ja für gratis Serverwechsel bei mehrmaligem Namensticket


----------



## Kobold (11. November 2010)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für gratis Serverwechsel bei mehrmaligem Namensticket



[DE-Trollhöhlen] - RP-Server für die, welche die Rolle des Narren spielen wollen... 

Finde ich gut den Vorschlag!


----------



## Whitepeach (11. November 2010)

So wie es aussieht, scheint die Mehrheit der hier schreibenden User, mich eingeschlossen als wiedereingestiegener Neuling, eher für die Toleranz zu sprechen, die Namensregelung so zu akzeptieren wie sie ist.
Und das ist auch gut so.

Ein stiller Protest gegen reale regelstrenge Väter, (nur als Beispiel...da es nicht für jemanden persönlich gilt..) und solche  "Rebellen" die einfach nur Spaß am Ätz haben...man muss das nicht auf dem Rücken der Mehrheit austragen, die diese Regeln vollkommen in Ordnung finden.

Wenn man der talentfreien Namenswahl keinen Einhalt gebietet, dann wird über kurz oder lang das Niveau auf andere ...kirmesbunte.... MMO´s sinken.
Niveau herunterwirtschaften: Das kann in Niemandes Interesse liegen! 

Ich weiss selbst, wie schwierig es oft ist, einen halbwegs passenden Namen zu finden, vor allem wenn man viel twinkt.
Aber selbst die schlimmsten Kreations-Allergiker bekommen es hin den Namensgenerator-Button so oft zu drücken, bis dort ein Name steht, den man ok findet.

LG


----------



## CrackmackONE (11. November 2010)

Toleranz kann man nur solang zeigen, solang das Tolerierte nicht zum Zusammenbruch des gesellschaftlichen Zusammenlebens führt. 

Da ohne die Namensregeln die Atmosphäre komplett zerstört würde, hätte es zur Folge das HDRO seine reife und erwachsene Community (euch, ich vielleicht auch  ) verliert da sie keine Lust mehr auf das Spiel hat. Für uns Alteingesessene der oben erwähnte Zusammenbruch. 
Es würde dann zwar immernoch genug Spieler geben ( die ganzen IMBA-ROXXXXXXOOOOORS^^) aber keine stimmige Atmosphäre und somit kein Mittelerde mehr. Diese niveaulosen Namen führen dann auch ganz schnell zu niveauloser Kommunikation, denn ein "Curryking" kann man einfach nicht ernst nehmen.

Damit wäre für mich Tolkiens wunderbare Online-Welt gestorben und das werde ich solang mit Tickets verhindern bis meine Lifetime-Abo ausgelaufen ist!


----------



## Terlian (11. November 2010)

Es ist doch alles ganz einfach, fange ich auf einem RP Server an, dann habe ich mich auch den entsprechenden Regeln zu unterwerfen, und da gelten die HdRo Regeln und nicht irgendwelche anderen Regeln.

Wenn damit einer ein Problem hat, ganz einfach nicht auf einem RP Server anfangen, Problem gelöst.

Es wird in den unterschiedlichsten Foren und sogar bei der Auswahl der Server extra darauf hin gewiesen, wer das stur überliest, der kann am Ende nicht noch "Toleranz" einfordern und auf Sonderbehandlung pochen.

Wer in eine Gaststätte geht, der hat sich ebenso an gewisse Regeln zu halten, entweder verhält sich entsprechend, oder man fliegt im hohen Bogen wieder raus.


----------



## Kobold (11. November 2010)

Aber die Serverauswahl funktioniert bei HdRO nicht so, wie bei anderen MMORPGs.
Die Namensregeln sind auf ALLEN Servern recht eng. Auf dem einzigen RP-Server nur noch etwas strenger.

HdRO hat keinen "ROFL"-Server. Deshalb finde ich Knurrbauchs Vorschlag wirklich gut!


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (11. November 2010)

Schönes Thema und gute Regeln. Eben erst habe ich einen gesehn, der "Mukkemachen" hieß, und ja, das war auf dem RP Server. Natürlich direkt ein Ticket erstellt. 
Ist schon furchtbar. Solche Namen haben dort nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Kobold (15. November 2010)

Hm... Entweder greifen die GMs in den letzten Tagen schneller und konsequenter durch, oder durch das "Ebenenprinzip" fallen die meisten Fehlnahmen nicht mehr so auf. Wenn ich z.B. im Auenland mal die Liste der anwesenden Spieler ansehe so finde ich dieser Tage keine zu beanstandenden Namen mehr vor. Es sind zwar noch viele höherlevelige Spieler wegen des Herbstfestes anwesend, doch auch "kleine" Charaktere bis Stufe 15 befinden sich noch darunter und deren Namen sind derzeit vollkommen akzeptabel. 

Zwar bezweifele ich, dass hier ein gewisses Klientel sich eines besseren besonnen hat, doch zumindest kommen diese Namen wirklich nicht mehr weit.
Oder viele "Störer" haben nun auch gemerkt, dass sie mit ihren erfolglosen Versuchen "witzig" zu sein, bei HdRO auf Granit beißen, und schneller umbenannt werden, als es sich lohnen würde einen albernen Namen zu suchen.

Zumindest auf Belegear scheint sich die Situation zu normalisieren.


----------



## Pyrodimi (15. November 2010)

Vlt sind diese "Freaks" auch endlich draufgekommen das man Lotro nicht spielt um "etwas zu erreichen" so wie im genannten Kirmesmmo 
Und warum sollte man ein Spiel spielen wenn man da "nichts erreichen" kann?...oO ich müsste ja ein Spiel spielen einfach des Spiels und des Spaßes wegen...geht wohl für viele "imbalichkings" gar nicht sowas  
War aber schon seid relaise so, das solche Leute aufgetaucht sind, und sich bis level 30 spätestens selbst ausselektiert haben....

Zu Octras Argumentation folgendes: 
Du wirst immer und überall Regeln haben, eine Gemeinschaft funktioniert nur durch regelungen. Dabei hast du immer selbst die Wahl ob du dich, egal ob im realen leben oder im virtuellen Leben, an die Regeln hälst.
Im realen Leben wird halt mal die Polizei anklopfen, im virtuellen die GMs....
Das hat nichts mit Toleranz oder Korintengackerei zu tun..das hat einfach damit zu tun das Regeln da sind und man sich an die halten soll..
Schade das in Albanien die Anarchie lang nimmer existiert..dort hättest du dich sicher wie daheim gefühlt....
Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist in einer Gemeisnchaft zu leben oder zu spielen, weil dich die regeln stören zeugt das nur von sozialer inkompetenz.

Mir persönlich ist es reichlich egal wie sich wer in Mittelerde nennt, nur wenn die schöne angenehme Athmo durch solche Leute gestört werden würde (und genau das macht Lotro aus) wäre mein LTA schneller bei Ebay als du brauchen würdest nen neuen Assinamen nach Mittelerde zu bringen. Von daher begrüße ich die Strenge bei der Namenswahl und den harten Umgang der Community mit Störenfrieden.

Mfg Borgo, Hobbitschurke aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Kobold (15. November 2010)

Octa selbst ist ja nicht der Störer. Er schrieb ja nur, dass er mit Störern durchaus leben kann und sich ehr an der Reglementierungswut stört. Dies sei ihm auch ohne weiteres gegönnt.


----------



## Kalyptus (15. November 2010)

Mupflu schrieb:


> Schönes Thema und gute Regeln. Eben erst habe ich einen gesehn, der "Mukkemachen" hieß, und ja, das war auf dem RP Server. Natürlich direkt ein Ticket erstellt.
> Ist schon furchtbar. Solche Namen haben dort nichts zu suchen.




Klasse prima gemacht.
wir lassen uns das Spiel nicht kaputt machen.


----------



## Karvon (15. November 2010)

Wenn ich diesen thread fällt mir mehr und mehr auf, dass ich das richtige Rollenspiel spiele. Erst letztens traf mein Jäger einen befreundeten Zwergwächter der aus dem nichts kam und mir Bilwisse vom Hals hielt. War eine kurzweilige unterhaltung aber der Denkanstoss war folgender....

Ich treffe bei meinen ersten aufhaben einen nette Spieler der vl auch eben erst angefangen hat, da draußen müssen noch mehr sein mit denen es sich lohnt ein nettes gespräch zu führen :-) 

mfg


----------



## Kneckebrötchen (15. November 2010)

Karvon schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesen thread fällt mir mehr und mehr auf, dass ich das richtige Rollenspiel spiele. Erst letztens traf mein Jäger einen befreundeten Zwergwächter der aus dem nichts kam und mir Bilwisse vom Hals hielt. War eine kurzweilige unterhaltung aber der Denkanstoss war folgender....
> 
> Ich treffe bei meinen ersten aufhaben einen nette Spieler der vl auch eben erst angefangen hat, da draußen müssen noch mehr sein mit denen es sich lohnt ein nettes gespräch zu führen :-)
> 
> mfg



öhhh süß ich wünsch euch beiden viel glück (: 

Natürlich ist ärgerlich wenn man Spieler mit irgendwelchen unpassenden Namen sieht, finde ich aber halb so tragisch, man muss diese ja nicht beachten. Und wirklich ernst zu nehmende Mitspieler haben wohl auch vertretbare Namen.


----------



## Eldanesh (15. November 2010)

Mir scheint das dir GM´s auf "normalen" Servern nicht so sehr auf die Namens-Regeln achten. Wurstmann scheint laut GM nicht gegen die Regel zu.
Aber der Namensgenerator bei der Char Erstellung ist da auch nicht besser. Mir wurde der Name Funkonfig vorgeschlagen oO.
 Möchte nicht wissen was da noch alles raus kommt ^^


----------



## cashdash (15. November 2010)

Eldanesh schrieb:


> Mir scheint das dir GM´s auf "normalen" Servern nicht so sehr auf die Namens-Regeln achten. Wurstmann scheint laut GM nicht gegen die Regel zu.
> Aber der Namensgenerator bei der Char Erstellung ist da auch nicht besser. Mir wurde der Name Funkonfig vorgeschlagen oO.
> Möchte nicht wissen was da noch alles raus kommt ^^



Naja Es ist halt nen normaler server und Wurstmann ist meiner ansicht nach auch nicht wirklich so störend wie imbalol oder konsorten. Auf majar rennt auch nen Tannenhirsch rum, lustiger geselle^^


----------



## Wizzkid (16. November 2010)

Tannenhirsch ist schon so lange bekannt, selbst Maneki würde sich nicht trauen ihn umzubenennen :-)

Der beste Name den der Namensgenerator mir jetzt für einen Twink vorgeschlagen hat war: *Lotro*!
Damit wäre ich keine fünf Minuten im Spiel durchgekommen. :-)


----------



## dhorwyn (16. November 2010)

Hmm...ich möcht mal zu den dummen WoW-Seitenhieben mal sagen, glaubt ihr wirklich, alle neuen die jetzt da anrauschen und sich dumme Namen auswählen sind WoWler? Klar wohl ein paar, die die Wartezeit aufs neue Addon damit überbrücken, mag ja sein. Aber mal ehrlich, ich spiel beides seit Release, und ich wollte ab und an mal wieder WoW-Kollegen zu Hdro bewegen, manchmal mit Erfolg, manchmal mochten sie es nach dem ersten Probemonat nicht mehr, andere wollten gleich gar nicht, insgesamt ging das soweit dass wir mittlerweile eine Sippe in lotro und eine Gilde in WoW sind, meinetwegen eine Multigaming-Sippe/Gilde. Was ich sagen will, in den Jahren seit es Hdro gibt, hätte es der Interessierte schon ausprobiert, zumindest mal 1 Monat, der Kaufpreis von Schatten von Angmar ist ja nicht erst seit gestern zwischen 5 und 10 Euro. 

Die die das Spiel damals schon nicht mochten, werden es auch jetzt nicht ausprobieren oder extra kommen um uns in hdro zu ärgern. Denkt mal an die zig anderen F2P-MMOs mit mieser Grafik und Inhalt, könnte es nicht vielmehr auch dieses Klientel sein die jetzt rüberschwappen zu hdro weil sie dort ein F2P erwarten - sind es nicht gerade diese Kunden die Turbine/Warner damit fangen wollen? All die Metins, die Rapplezs, die FreeRealm und wie sie alle heißen, diese Spiele mit übler Grafik, hohem Grindanteil...denen ists auch egal wenn sie keine Quests haben...mal Rappelz angespielt? ab 20 gehen dir die Quests aus und du darfst grinden. 

Dass der Deppenanteil in WoW höher ist bestreitet ja auch keiner, kein Wunder bei der Masse. Jetzt steigt halt hier auch die Masse und dadurch der Deppenanteil...aber dass die alle von WoW kommen möchte ich jetzt mal mit ner Studie belegt haben  Mal bissl von der Überheblichkeit runter, die Zeiten in denen sich hdro von wow abhob sind doch längst vorbei, mittlerweile fehlts nicht nur an masse sondern auch die klasse lässt ganz stark nach in hdro meiner Meinung nach, vieles gibts in beiden Spielen (übrigens auch viele nette Leute auf BEIDEN seiten), nur beim branchenriesen etwas mehr davon, wie gesagt qualität kann/muss/sollte quantität ausgleichen, aber das schafft turbine im moment meiner subjektiven Meinung nach die letzten 12 Monate keineswegs, mal gucken wohin der Weg führt, ein zweites wow will auch keiner, keine Frage, etwas mehr back to the roots könnte nicht schaden, der branchenriese machts grad vor^^


----------



## Karvon (16. November 2010)

Also ich komm von wow. Hab vor einem jahr aber schon aufgehört aktiv zu spielen da mir der content fehlte und seit release kein housing oder andere meiner meinung nachnwichtigen features ins spiel kam. Ich bin der meinung, dass turbine eine wunderschöne pve content geschaffen hat inklusive housing und richtigen rp servern! 

und wow ist sicher das spiel von dem die meisten neuen kommen...aber naja namen sind das a und o in solchem spiel, davon kann man schon ableiten obs ein unruhestifter ist oder nich

mfg


----------



## Leenia (16. November 2010)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das Gros der "Imbaroxxorvampirelf" Namenträger aus WOW kommt. Es sind mMn. eher Spieler von anderen F2P Titeln. 
Ich habe - wie andere Sippies auch - seit F2P Start (wir sind eine RP Sippe auf Belegaer) an die 100 Namenstickets geschrieben. Bis auf zwei wurden alle umbenannt, von daher muß man den GMs wirklich gute Arbeit bestätigen.
Die krassesten Beispiele:
Pädofilia, Feuchtestudentin, xbambinox, zackundknack, Muckemachen, Metrosexuelf, Darkmerlin und die drei "irgendwas"killer, killar und killor (hab leider vergessen was es war)


----------



## Kovacs (16. November 2010)

Grundsätzlich ist doch jeder willkommen, ob ex-wow´ler oder nicht. Ich bin auch der Überzeugung, der "typische" WoW-Spieler, wird mit Lotro eher wenig anfangen können oder hätte bereits gewechselt.

Mit f2p hat sich aber eines geändert. Viele sind nicht bereit (oder können es auch nicht) 2x ein Abo abzuschließen. Da Lotro nun f2p ist, denken viele WoW´ler sich, WoW bleibt mein Hauptspiel, bin eh nur noch im Endgame unterwegs und für die Content armen Zeiten in WoW, kann man sich nun toll die Zeit in Lotro für lau vertreiben. 

Im Endeffekt ist es auch egal woher man kommt, gerade in WoW sind ja viele extrem entäuscht, weil die Situation dort so ist wie sie ist. Aber es ist trotzdem nervig, dass man sich immer rechtfertigen muss, dass natürlich der Großteil der WoW Spieler ganz "normal" ist (also sprechen in ganzen Sätzen ohne "fail/imba/skill/roxxor/eylol/roflcopter" bei jedem 3. Wort. Schlimm ist eigtl. nur, dass die Masse in WoW das so toleriert. Die faulen Äpfel verderben halt die ganze Ernte. Der unsägliche Ton einiger wird von anderen adaptiert und ist inzw. normal dort.

Hier ist zum Glück seitens der GM´s mehr Unterstützung und die Toleranzschwelle der com niedriger.


----------



## schneemaus (16. November 2010)

Leenia schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das Gros der "Imbaroxxorvampirelf" Namenträger aus WOW kommt. Es sind mMn. eher Spieler von anderen F2P Titeln.
> Ich habe - wie andere Sippies auch - seit F2P Start (wir sind eine RP Sippe auf Belegaer) an die 100 Namenstickets geschrieben. Bis auf zwei wurden alle umbenannt, von daher muß man den GMs wirklich gute Arbeit bestätigen.
> Die krassesten Beispiele:
> Pädofilia, Feuchtestudentin, xbambinox, *zackundknack*, Muckemachen, Metrosexuelf, Darkmerlin und die drei "irgendwas"killer, killar und killor (hab leider vergessen was es war)



Hey, zu dem hab ich vorgestern auch ein Ticket geschrieben, nachdem er ins Theaterstück geplatzt ist, um nem Wolf oder sowas hinterherzurennen und ihn zu killen 


Was WoW angeht... Ich hab hauptsächlich auf einem PVE-Server gespielt, und da warn mir die Namen fast alle egal, nur um manchen "Roxxorarthasimbamegadiener" (oder Kombinationen aus eben diesen Bestandteilen - natürlich mit 1000000 Akzenten) hab ich einen großen Bogen gemacht. Meine Arenateam-Namen "KrautKontroll" und "Pewpewmauzis Show" waren sicherlich auch nicht der Welt entsprechend - Aber 1. sieht man nicht sofort, wie der Arenateam-Name ist, und zweitens - es war ein PVE-Server.

Auf dem RP-Server, auf dem ich einen Char hatte, wurde ich allerdings angepflaumt, als ich jemanden angespielt hab, ich hab Leute mit Namen wie "Gheddo" gesehen, die nicht umbenannt wurden etc. Da liegt es meines Erachtens nicht nur an der Community, sondern auch an der sehr, sehr großen Toleranzschwelle der GMs.

Auch ich werd fröhlich weiter Tickets schreiben, wenn ich Namen sehe, die absolut nicht auf Belegaer gehören. Punkt.


----------



## Engelskrieger81 (17. November 2010)

Ich muss sagen, daß ich es gut finde, daß die Namensregeln (zumindest auf dem RP-Server) so knallhart durchgesetzt werden.
Ich spiel auch WoW auf Todeswache (RP-PVE) und muss sagen, daß das da nicht klappt. Da wird man teilweise sogar dum angemacht, wenn man mal RP betreibt und den GM ist das alles relativ wurscht.
Dafür, daß Blizzard bei weitem mehr einnahmen hat als Turbine muss ich sagen, daß die durchsetzung der Regeln bei letzteren besser


----------



## cashdash (17. November 2010)

Engelskrieger81 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, daß ich es gut finde, daß die Namensregeln (zumindest auf dem RP-Server) so knallhart durchgesetzt werden.
> Ich spiel auch WoW auf Todeswache (RP-PVE) und muss sagen, daß das da nicht klappt. Da wird man teilweise sogar dum angemacht, wenn man mal RP betreibt und den GM ist das alles relativ wurscht.
> Dafür, daß Blizzard bei weitem mehr einnahmen hat als Turbine muss ich sagen, daß die durchsetzung der Regeln bei letzteren besser



Glaub mal auf Normalen HdrO servern, werden die namensregeln auch streng durchgesetzt, auf RP servern noch strenger. Ausserdem ist nicht Turbine für uns zuständig sondern Codemasters, die stellen auch den Support


----------



## Valinar (17. November 2010)

Eldanesh schrieb:


> Mir scheint das dir GM´s auf "normalen" Servern nicht so sehr auf die Namens-Regeln achten. Wurstmann scheint laut GM nicht gegen die Regel zu.
> Aber der Namensgenerator bei der Char Erstellung ist da auch nicht besser. Mir wurde der Name Funkonfig vorgeschlagen oO.
> Möchte nicht wissen was da noch alles raus kommt ^^



Hab bestimmt 45 Tickets auf Morthond geschrieben und jeder Name wurde von den GMs geändert.
Wurstmann hätte ich aber wohl nicht gemeldet...aber knappe entscheidung.
Auch da gelten strenge Namensregeln.
Und von den Startgebieten abgesehen hält sich das problem mit den Kindischen Namen stark in Grenzen.


----------

